
Lightspeed POS Files for IPO - mmosta
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-06/lightspeed-is-said-to-seek-c-200-million-in-canadian-listing
======
mmosta
Filling documents here:
[https://www.sedar.com/DisplayCompanyDocuments.do?lang=EN&iss...](https://www.sedar.com/DisplayCompanyDocuments.do?lang=EN&issuerNo=00047110)

